# Can you help me choose a city in Australia



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I am new here. My Australian immigration process is half way through and if things go as planned I should have a PR visa in about 3 months.

I am migrating from India for a career in the field of Information Technology and I have seen opportunities in most parts of Australia in job sites. 

I would like few suggestions on the cities that would help me decide further. The obvious recommendation from my friends was Sydney which has the highest Indian population. 

To begin with, I will need to stay in a budget place until I find a job and will eventually move to a bigger, quite place. How is Melbourne and Perth different from Sydney? 

An indication of approximate living cost and tax rates will help.
Thanks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

My fellow Melburnians might kill me for saying this, but Melbourne and Sydney are very similar. They're about the same size (4 million plus/minus a few hundred thousand) and they're both culturally diverse. Sydney has a warmer climate, but I like that you can experience all four seasons here. Sydney also has the better beaches and a stunning harbour, but Melbourne has better public transport and restaurants. Once you get out into the suburbs in either city though, they're basically the same.

Don't know anything about Perth really - it is smaller than Sydney or Melbourne and is a bit isolated being the only city on the west coast. 

Rents are lower in Melbourne than Sydney, at least in the inner suburbs of both cities. My guess is that they would be comparable once you get to the outer suburbs.

Sales and income taxes are the same throughout Australia.


----------



## raghu2660 (Aug 9, 2010)

The cost of living in Sydney is higher than that of Melbourne. But so are the salaries


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there!

I have found this link for you, it might help with deciding where to live in relation to suburbs:

Moving to Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Adelaide Perth? Find where to live cityhobo.com - Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne or Adelaide?

Best of luck!


----------



## raghu2660 (Aug 9, 2010)

Avinash, It'll be good if you elaborate your situation. If you are married and both of you want to work together then it'll be difficult to find jobs for both of you in a place where there are less number of jobs. And since you will be arriving to make a living, finding a Job should be the highest priority, which gives Sydney an upper hand.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya you are right in the perspective of Jobs, but I am also told Sydney is pretty crowded! Thats is one reason why I am apprehensive of moving to Sydney.

I am a bachelor and I may get married that is only after i settle down in Australia. 
Do you think its tough finding a job in Melbourne? 





raghu2660 said:


> Avinash, It'll be good if you elaborate your situation. If you are married and both of you want to work together then it'll be difficult to find jobs for both of you in a place where there are less number of jobs. And since you will be arriving to make a living, finding a Job should be the highest priority, which gives Sydney an upper hand.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

avinash.rao said:


> Ya you are right in the perspective of Jobs, but I am also told Sydney is pretty crowded! Thats is one reason why I am apprehensive of moving to Sydney.
> 
> I am a bachelor and I may get married that is only after i settle down in Australia.
> Do you think its tough finding a job in Melbourne?


Avinash ... may i know your line of occupation under IT.... SOL??


----------



## raghu2660 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes and as rightly said by RenovatoR. which line of occupation.

I don't say it is difficult to get a job in Melbourne. But again its not cakewalk either.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice website.. Thanks for sharing..



ladolcevita78 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have found this link for you, it might help with deciding where to live in relation to suburbs:
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

It is "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" - 263111 code.
I have close to 14 years of experience in the field of IT Infrastructure Management.
I am a MBA graduate in IT & Systems.





RenovatoR said:


> Avinash ... may i know your line of occupation under IT.... SOL??


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

avinash.rao said:


> It is "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" - 263111 code.
> I have close to 14 years of experience in the field of IT Infrastructure Management.
> I am a MBA graduate in IT & Systems.


superb... kindly check in sites like seek.au, careerone to find where openings are more... u come under senior category based on ur experience. So you need to do extra research on the city ...


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I have registered in seek.au and I have found quite a few in Melbourne and Sydney infact in most states of Aus



RenovatoR said:


> superb... kindly check in sites like seek.au, careerone to find where openings are more... u come under senior category based on ur experience. So you need to do extra research on the city ...


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there anybody who was successful in finding a job in IT after moving To Australia?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you work in IT, then Sydney and Melbourne will offer you better and more career opportunities. Perth is quite small and there are not that many jobs around.

My other half works in IT and his view is that the market is fairly quiet in Perth right now and it has been this way for a fair few months already, so from a job perspective, competition from those with local experience and references would be quite stiff in Perth.

My company outsources all our IT needs and contracts typically go to companies who have their headquarters in Sydney and Melbourne. Most companies only have small offices in Perth and they typically only increase their numbers when they win big contracts, most likely through their Eastern states offices.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I will use the same thread to ask few common questions.
The place is more or less decided as Melbourne. 

1) Is it possible to fix interviews with companies or get a job before migrating? 
May be through telephone interviews. Or does it require the candidate to be present in Australia always.

2) Can I request people from the IT field to share their experiences of job hunt? 
How long did it take before you could attend interviews and find a suitable job and how did you go about it?

3) Please share some light on the applicable income and other taxes.
Few sites indicates in the range of 24-27%? Does this vary depending on the state and/or company? 

4) An approximate indication of the money required for a single person to sustain for a period of 2 months will help.
A basic shared or independent accommodation along with travel and food. 
I foresee travel only within the city to meet companies. I picked up the below figure from the other post.

Food - A$550
Electricity - A$70
Gas - A$65
Water - $62 (if renting this may be paid by the landlord) 

Is electricity and water separate from house rentals? I believe it is paid on pro-rata basis -pay only for how much we use? 

5) How much does internet cost in Melbourne/Sydney, that is if we visit an internet shop? 

6) What is the maximum money in cash that we are allowed to carry? Do you suggest a travelers cheque in case I need money during the course of the stay.

7) Is there a possibility of finding an accommodation before I reach Australia? I don't know anybody in this country and when I reach I should atleast know where I should go!  

8) Do you mention the visa details in your resume so as to let the recruiter know about a valid visa when you are applying online? 


Thanks,


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

1) Some people have been able to secure interviews and even offers before arriving here, but that's not the norm. Given that the job market has tightened up recently and there are more available candidates locally, you're probably going to need to move here first to be taken seriously.

2) Can't help there

3) This website should help you figure out your taxes and take home pay: pay calculator

4) It depends on your budget. You could probably find a cheap-ish share in a house or apartment for around $250/week. Electric costs seem about right, but if you were in a shared house, it would be less. Gas seems high, as does water (usually only around $100 or so per quarter). All utilities are pay per use.

5) Don't know but internet cafes are pretty cheap. Broadband is about $60/month for unlimited ADSL.

6) You must declare any amount of cash in excess of $10,000 AUD when you arrive. You're better off opening a bank account online before you leave and transferring your funds that way. Bringing large amounts of cash into the country is not a good idea.

7) Try Airbnb for short term rentals, Gumtree.com.au for longer term rentals.

8) In my covering letters I mention that I'm a permanent resident visa holder since all of my work experience is overseas.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

avinash.rao said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will use the same thread to ask few common questions.
> The place is more or less decided as Melbourne.
> ...


1. You can find a job before arriving in the country but luck has to be on your side. Most employers will not short list overseas candidates, unless you are in a niche market or have skills that are highly in demand. It is by far easier to find a job when you are physically in the country and are available for interviews. The main issue with finding a job from abroad is the expense incurred by employers and also the fact that some employers have an urgent need to fill vacancies and hence do not have the time nor the inclination to wait for someone to arrive from abroad, even more so if they have to apply for a visa to enable the person to work legally in Australia.

2. I'll let someone else answer this query as I do not work in IT. 

3. Taxes are based on your earnings and generally, you will lose out about 30% of your earnings to taxes and super contributions. Have a look at the ATO website to calculate the exact amount of taxes that you will be required to pay.

4. Electricity costs are based on usage and will normally double in summer because of the use of a/c - even more so if we experience heat waves. Melbourne is also cold in winter, so again you would have heating costs to look forward to. The exact bill really depends on how long you have your heating and cooling on for and how efficient the system that you have installed is. Most companies bill every two months but you can set up a direct debit to help spread out the cost so that you do not get a shock when the bill arrives. With regards to water, the landlord pays the rates but you pay for usage. 

I would suggest that you have enough money to sustain yourself for a minimum of 6 months. On average, it takes about 3 months for new migrants to find work, so you do not want to run out of money if it takes you longer than most to secure your first job.

5. I will let someone else answer that but you can buy mobile broadband, which will set you back anything from $30 - 40 a month, for anything between 5 and 10GB of data, plus the one off cost of the modem.

6. In Australia, you can carry any amount but you have to declare anything over $10k. Your country might have different rules that you would need to abide by. It is a lot safer to carry enough cash just for a week or two and simply transfer the remainder into your bank account. Bank accounts can be opened with most if not all banks prior to your arrival.

7. You should be able to get short term accommodation such as holiday apartments, hotel rooms, caravans before you arrive and you can then sort out something a bit more permanent when you are physically in the country. I would not recommend using gumtree and the likes to find accommodation before you arrive in Australia and are in a position to view the room/ property as you would be more at risk of being defrauded.

8. You can indicate that you have a visa but most job websites will have a question regarding your right to live and work in Australia. Most agents will call you up for a phone interview if they are interested in your cv, after which they set up a face to face interview, where you will have to produce evidence of your right to live and work in Australia.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

That was an extremely informative reply!!!!!

Thanks Maz25!!!!!!


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Maz and Ozbound for your responses. 

You are right about booking an accommodation through the website before seeing it first hand. But the site has given me an idea about the cost and atleast the availability. 

If my calculations are right, i will need about an average of $A 750-1000 per month for a decent living. 

I have applied for a PR visa and with an experience of close to 14 years in the field of IT Infrastructure Project Management, and I believe it should be sufficient to get a job

I live in India and transferring money to an oversees account is not that easy, I may have to check this out. 

The taxes are pretty high, I am going through the ATO website.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

I had another query. Which location or area do you recommend to stay initially in Melbourne? My concern is safety as I presume the connectivity would be good.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

avinash.rao said:


> If my calculations are right, i will need about an average of $A 750-1000 per month for a decent living.


But, according to my survey AUD 1000 will not be sufficient for decent living, it is near some AUD 1500 for accommodation, utilities, internet and meal.
However, it may be possible if you can manage a very cheap shared accommodation.

I will be glad if you can explain your findings for AUD 1000 as I am also looking for a good assumption.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

There's no way you could live here on $1000/mo. Impossible.

The minimum rent you could find here (aside from staying in a backpacker hostel) would be $250/week, and that would be for a room in a shared house. That's basically $1000/mo. Even $1500/mo is unrealistic. If you found incredibly cheap accommodations and had no other expenses, it might be do-able, but there would be absolutely no wiggle room whatsoever.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, then my calculations are wrong and I will have to thank you for your directions.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Does a GSM Mobile Phone bought in India work in Aus? Obviously with a local connection bought in Aus.


----------



## megryaan (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello i am from india and am confused between the choosing universities and would like know the difference in two cities brisbane and gold coast. 

Safety, cost of living. Etc


----------



## megryaan (Jan 9, 2013)

Can one stay in gold coast and work in other cities on a daily basis. Say stay in gc and work in brisbane.

Or sydney?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

megryaan said:


> Can one stay in gold coast and work in other cities on a daily basis. Say stay in gc and work in brisbane.
> 
> Or sydney?


You want to live in Gold Coast and commute to Sydney? You know they are about 1000 km away from each other, right?

As for living in Gold Coast and commuting to Brisbane, they're still pretty far apart, over an hour drive in flowing traffic and probably longer during rush hour.


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

plan for min of 15k AUD so that you are cash comfortable, else u run the fear that money is running out and still hunting for a job.. 

exps could be anywhere from 1500 - 1800/pm depending of the location and lifestyle


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

If you responded to my query.. yes you are right that we should have enough buffer to avoid stress.



ViksCit said:


> plan for min of 15k AUD so that you are cash comfortable, else u run the fear that money is running out and still hunting for a job..
> 
> exps could be anywhere from 1500 - 1800/pm depending of the location and lifestyle


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

It is disturbing to choose where to go in OZ, I;ve got my grant a month ago and still can't decide!!!!


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

We are IT professionals, husband (JAVA around 10 years’ experience - developer, designer kind of technical role) and myself (8+ year .Net senior developer). We are waiting for grant.

Planning to move to Sydney (Getting more job mails from Sydney that’s the only reason for selecting it) by next April.

For IT professionals which city is better/easier to get a job Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane or some other city? 
Once we reached Aus, do companies prefer candidates from other cities like Melbourne, Brisbane if we are willing to relocate (or they prefer who lives in the same city). 
Seniors please guide me, waiting for your valuable suggestions.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Once we reach Aus(say Sydney), do companies prefer candidates from other cities like Melbourne, Brisbane if we are willing to relocate (or they prefer who lives in the same city).


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

It depends.

Comfortable living - upto $1800.
Miserable living - $1200
Shelter and bread - $900

IMO, set at least $6000 for the first your of your stay plus emergency funds and keep an eye out on sites like gumtree, etc. you should be alright.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Once we reach Aus(say Sydney), do companies prefer candidates from other cities like Melbourne, Brisbane if we are willing to relocate (or they prefer who lives in the same city).


not likely. Every Australia city is now flooded with highly experienced job seeking IT developers. unless you can fly in and out all around Australia for every face to face interview i can't see this happening.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Tough competition so ideally first choice local candidate.

Girl Aussie



remya2013 said:


> Once we reach Aus(say Sydney), do companies prefer candidates from other cities like Melbourne, Brisbane if we are willing to relocate (or they prefer who lives in the same city).


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you all for advises.


----------

